
Behold OSX on iPad With Flash - mattjaynes
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/03/behold-osx-on-ipad-w.html
======
GHFigs
Behold linkbait title. Actual story: iPad runs VNC/RDP app.

~~~
jseifer
Title is _definitely_ linkbait. However, that VNC app is actually pretty neat
on the iPad and seems much more functional than one on the iPhone/iPod touch.

------
manderson2080
This is a good step in changing the ipad from a cool toy to a useful product

------
icefox
bad title

